# trailblazer 250 not starting



## warlordxx (May 9, 2016)

I have a 2 stroke trailblazer that just wont start.... I let a buddy use it this weekend fan fine started it this am and loaded it on the trailer got back to town and when we tried to start it to back it off it would just spin over.... comp is a little low @ 80 psi new plug the gas is a fresh mix(32-1) nice spark...I even tried starting fluid and dumping gas down the carb I'm at a loss where to go from here... thanks for your time


----------



## wildthangci (May 9, 2013)

If that's an accurate compression reading, you're in need of a top end rebuild.


----------



## warlordxx (May 9, 2016)

I know that but that dont tell me why it started and ran fine shut it off and now wont even pop on starting fluid.... the top end has maybe 20 hours run time on it

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

I was thinking timing but how do you test it


----------



## wildthangci (May 9, 2013)

First of all, you should never use starting fluid in a 2 stroke. Very harmful to the motor. Second, at 80 psi, that motor is going to have a very hard time starting if at all. A ring could be stuck or just broke last time it ran. The timing is set automatically by the cdi. Unless someone took the stator plate loose and moved it, timing should be fine.


----------

